# Need to emulate PVST+(Cisco) or VSTP(Juniper) on FreeBSD



## RitheshShenthar (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a requirement where I need to emulate PVST+ or VSTP on my FreeBSD machine. I know of a software called dynamicIps but this seems specific to emulation of Cisco L3 routers and not L2 switches. I need my FreeBSD box to behave as a Cisco L2 switch (that can run PVST+) or a Juniper switch, which runs VSTP.

Can someone guide me?

Thanks,
Rithesh.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2013)

As far as I know bridge(4) only supports RSTP and that's the only type of STP.


----------

